

Dart Editor - dchest
http://www.dartlang.org/docs/getting-started/editor/index-linux.html

======
thurn
What's up with building an editor instead of a general IDE toolkit (like Scion
or Rope)? I'm not going to stop using Emacs just to get Dart support, so folks
ought to focus on the general case.

~~~
tiles
Google is big on Java development, so I bet many of their programmers are
Eclipse users. (Remember that the prominent way to author Android apps is
through an Eclipse plugin.)

I imagine the Dart editor was probably spun off early attempts at writing
Eclipse integration, until someone realized they could write a much leaner
editor and gain some developer props for focusing on the developer experience
first.

~~~
dizzyness
I don't understand why Google went in two different paths. Why didn't Google
release an Eclipse plugin for Dart instead of an Eclipse based editor ? If you
think you have an answer to that, try applying it to why did Google release a
plugin for Android and not an Android editor like Dart ?

------
MatthewPhillips
Google loves Eclipse.

~~~
moondowner
Indeed, it's an Eclipse RCP application.

------
markokocic
For a moment before clicking, I thaught that it might be an online editor
written in Darts. Now, that would be cool.

Instead, they released Eclipse RCP application that people are not even going
to bother to install, let alone play with it. Even Eclipse plugin would be
better.

------
macrael
The only thing I can find that points out that this is a google project is the
link to the privacy policy at the bottom of the page. Kind of strange.

Also, what's the over under on when Dart becomes a first class language in
Chrome?

------
throw_away983
Java syntax for the web: <http://www.gifflix.com/files/2e668a0d9406.gif>

